# Looking for Rockford area farm/land



## dnw826 (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking for a farmette within an hour of Rockford, IL. $120k or under with at least an acre and a good house. _*Or*_ a few acres-at least partially wooded with a trailer or the ability to put one on for $70k together so I can save money to build in a few years. Illinois or Wisconsin properties are ok for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to live in Rochelle. It's a nice bedroom community. Most stuff east of Rockford is getting swallowed up by the Chicago suburbs. Best to look nort and east. 

If you can make it to Oregon, Il there are a few nice places to be had there, too, but it's rather hilly and lots of trees in some areas. Pretty land, though. 

I'm from Princeton, IL and had relatives that livedin Rockford. That town has changed a bit in 30 years....but mostly on the East side. If you can, get in a semi-pro baseball game there. Fun for all!


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I live about 30 miles south of Rockford.
I don't think that you will find a farmette for 120K anywhere close. This whole area has turned into a bedroom for the Chicago area. Land is going for up to 20K an acre or more. The counties have many restrictions now on how existing farmland may be broken up. Ogle county, the next county south of Rockford, is very restrictive. For example I don't believe they will let you put a mobile home in.
The road system here is pretty good both E&W also N&S so many can drive for an hour or so to work without to much trouble.
The last 10 years this area has changed a lot.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Tonya, the Rochelle area has changed a lot in the last ten years with all the suburbanites moving in. dnw826, I live near Rochelle. I wish I had something to recommend to you, but I don't. If you find something in eastern Ogle County be very careful to inquire or check into the plans for the land around you if you are wanting to live in a rural area. The land on both sides of 39, probably for two miles east & west of, is being pushed for commercial growth. Subdivisions are being developed as the farm land is sold off and they are including a "town center" in them. You just might find something further away from the Rochelle area, but mcmansions are popping up in the rural areas these days. Hope you can find what you are looking for!


----------



## dnw826 (Jan 9, 2007)

Aw man. That's not what I want to hear. 

It's quite depressing to go from an area that is pretty loose and very inexpensive to here for dh's job which is so expensive and looking less and less likely by the hour. I have been looking in Wisconsin, which looks better for opportunities, but I will have to see about financing. It's easier to finance here in IL.

Stupid subdivisions!!!!!!


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Next time I'm out, I will pick up the local real estate for-sale book and see what there is. I'll let you know! I'm not saying that it's impossible to find what you are looking for, but you will have to look around a bit. Are you the same person that was looking for a place awhile back before you moved to the area?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I lived in the Shangri-La Trailer Court outside of Rochelle while DH and I were going to NIU. 

When we moved in it was an OK place, but over 2 years it went to pot. I was amazed they didn't have to tell us when our neighbor moved in. He was sporting some ankle jewelery, thanks to the Department of Corrections. 

I wonder if the Overly Fertile Harley Momma is still there?!


----------



## dnw826 (Jan 9, 2007)

freegal said:


> Next time I'm out, I will pick up the local real estate for-sale book and see what there is. I'll let you know! I'm not saying that it's impossible to find what you are looking for, but you will have to look around a bit. Are you the same person that was looking for a place awhile back before you moved to the area?


Yup. That's me!

I found some properties I'm going to ask a realtor about, but the info about Ogle county concerns me. How about the Freeport area?


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I hope that you keep looking in Ogle County if you aim to keep it rural. We need reinforcements!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

We have relatives that built out that way - a McMansion (I shouldn't really call it that because it was a custom design by another relative) on 20 acre parcel. It's gorgeous. You couldn't ask for a nicer piece of property, unless it was half forested too. You can see the nuclear power plant from their hill, they must be enormous to be able to see them that far off. There is also a full view of the sky day and night, so if you're into weather watching or satellite/space shuttle/space station watching, you get a great view of those night time features.

Geez. Sounds like I'm trying to sell the place for her. Lol. I just chimed in to verify the difficulties with getting land and putting a house on it. There are a lot of restrictions, and if you aren't careful, you could end up with a piece of land, plan a house, and not be able to build it if your neighboring 3 property owners get theirs done first. Then you're stuck with a piece of land that can't be built on. How do you sell that?

We have friends that just bought in the town of Dixon. They love it.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You might find something around Elgin...50 minutes from Rockford by Tollway.

RF


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I looked through the current Rochelle area book and didn't see anything promising, except as pickapeppa mentioned, near Dixon. Are you looking in the Homes & Farms real estate guide? You can pick one up free in many places.


----------



## dnw826 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have some Real Estate Marketplace book I picked up at a grocery store, but I haven't seen any Homes & Farms ones. We are going to look in Forreston and Orangeville this weekend. A couple in Freeport, too. None are zoned ag, so I don't know what to think. With kids food allergies, we need to raise a couple dairy sheep and some chickens and a big garden. But if I can't do that, I don't know what to do. And the price of gas going up...

I have asked dh to apply for a job down state.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Freeport area is getting pricey too because it's getting closer to Galena.

I live south of Rock Falls, but travel to Freeport for work.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

We live in Ogle county and I work in Rockford. Here is how we found our place:

Buy a good map of Northern IL. 
Go to Realtor.com
Use advanced search and use each town as the center of the search.
Click on surrounding area as an option for the search
Enter your qualifications, $'s, house, land size, etc. etc.
If you experiment with the search function you will be able to find all of the real estate listings that will fit
Good Luck


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bill,
Are you bringing the family to the Homesteading Weekend again this year? June 21-22!


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

You should look into Davis Il or Rock City, around there. If you can find anything for sale, the price should be right.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> You might find something around Elgin...50 minutes from Rockford by Tollway.
> 
> RF


Nah, there's nothing left in Elgin that's rural because the developers snagged everything out by Randall Road. The place is a monument to the homogenization of America. Land prices are sky-high and ridiculous. Can't get anything in Huntley or Marengo for the same reason.

Barf.

Pony!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

freegal said:


> I looked through the current Rochelle area book and didn't see anything promising, except as pickapeppa mentioned, near Dixon. Are you looking in the *Homes & Farms real estate guide*? You can pick one up free in many places.


I love that rag. But need a bib when I leaf through it.


----------

